

Ask HN: When did you get good at computer science? - gfr

I am currently an undergraduate senior majoring in computer science. My last few years, I have been learning computer science through a very breadth first approach, always working on different types of projects or reading about something different every couple of days. Although I have learned a lot, I feel like I am not amazing at any one area of computer science.<p>I thought by this time in my life I would have fallen so dearly in love with some topic that picking a specialization would have come naturally . However, I am interested in so many things right now, it is hard to limit myself. If I don't though, I am afraid I will be at the same place I am right now in ten years.<p>When did you decide that you wanted to specialize in some area, and what was the path like to the day when you woke up and realized "I am really good at X." ?
======
scott_s
You don't wake up on day and realize you're good at something. You become good
at something after years of practice and study.

